# Oil Filled Radiator



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi, I recently saw a forum about Oil filled radiators and de humidifiers and unfortunately forgot to 'watch' it.

Anyway, I know amongst the great talent out there in MH land, there will be a few suggestions.

I already have a de humidifier but I'm looking to get an Oil filled Radiator.

Can anyone seriously recommend one?? I have read about a lot of them varying from 0.5Kw to 1.5Kw but I don't want one too small to cope but also not one that is the centre of the entire van and it takes over the place.

So....help please...again.

I will get back to my other posts re Hymer as soon as I have the van back.

Tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Tony

I have a small one (honeywell (I think), only about 12" high and ideal for the van to top up heat when on a hookup pitch. We also use it to keep the chill off when it's parked up at home.

It's a few years old now. There were some obscure make on B&Q when I had a browse round recently, but quite bulky. If you can get a card, Makro normally have something around this time of year.


ps - moved this to parts & accessories


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tony;

We've just bought a nice little 700w oil filled radiator, mainly to use as background heating in the van when we are on mains. Being 700w it only uses about 3 amps so its unlikely to trip the switch on most sites.

Got ours from Poundstretcher, a Connect-it ES135

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/invt/0257721

The one in the link above is exactly the same as ours from Poundstretcher (no links on their website) except ours was only £14.99.

Can't really go wrong at that price.

Pete


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*oil filled radiator*

Greetings,

I have had an 800 watt oil filled radiator for over two years now Tony, it is similar to Pete's (peejay) and I find that it is great on an evening or overnight on hook up to save the gas.

When parked up at home in the drive I leave it on all the time in the colder months and it keeps the temperature high enough to prevent any condensation or frost damage.

There is a thermostat control on mine and I can leave it on a very low setting and I am very happy with it along with its minimal consumption.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I went for a DeLonghi mini 800W with thermostat/ frostat, so can leave it unattended for weeks but it only consumes electricity when really needed.

When in the van with it, I find 800W quite enough in a PVC to give a good background heat even when well sub-zero. When well sub-zero AND a killer wind, more is necessary.

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We got one from Focus last year. We paid £12 (50% discount) and I went back the next week to buy another and they were back up to £24 :evil: 
Only have the one but very happy with it


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Well there are a few suggestions and thank you so much.

I had looked on E bay and saw a couple. 1 was £9.99 plus £10 p & p for a 0.5Kw with one setting, then I saw a 1.5Kw with full thermostatic thingys and 3 settings at £19.99 but with free p & p. So the dilemma being for £19.99 I could get one that is potentially under powered therefore working harder or a slightly bigger one that would have the advantages on having higher output so thus probably (cautiously said) working less at max. 

The next thing though is to check the amp usage and then I'll have it sussed (hmmmm), although please drop a line to your thoughts on this please.

I would be using it generally over winter when plugged into home supply more than anything but occasional weekend use is never ruled out.

Thank you all for your suggestions and I'll dig a bit more and hopefully I'll get some more feedback on my 2 suggestions.

Tony


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have a thermostatic 500w oil filled radiator but find the heat output is not sufficient for a panel van conversion.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We bought a 700 watt rad three years ago and have found it very good on background heat, and keeping the van warm on those chilly days. We also feel happy to leave it on all day and night. We only paid £12 for it from a cheap shop. Well worth it.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan.


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Well I certainly know that you would come up trumps. 

As it happens, I came across a 900 w oil filled. Brand new in box for £15.00 and I think that's a good deal.

Thanks so much for your input and advice.

Tony


----------

